
It doesn’t fucking matter - beriboy
https://medium.com/@thedannorris/it-doesnt-fucking-matter-391a399c7caa
======
SmooL
I feel like I see this a lot in general. People fret over the details, when
ultimately what matters is just that it works. No, I don't care if we use a
builder factory or a factory builder, I just care that it won't crash and
shits legible.

~~~
dpark
Fretting over micro-optimizations is always easier than hard work. That’s why
people spend more time researching the optimal workout plan than actually
exercising.

------
tpaschalis
Maybe it's because we're technical people, we lose too much time on details
(I'm certainly guilty of that), trying to preemptively optimize, adding
unnecessary complication layers or be worried about "scaling", and especially
when embracing the "unicorn or bust" SV mentality.

The _core_ objective is to make something of value to _someone_ and he
probably doesn't care if you used a simple PHP file [1] or the latest buzzword
framework.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/938707166508154880](https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/938707166508154880)

